

Ask HN: Have you read Steve Pavlina's blog? - inodeman

What's your thought on it? Is it any good?
======
ezl
I used to really like it. There's a lot of good, but in the last 2 years,
increasing content that I'm not so much a fan of. For the most part the stuff
in his "Best of" column on the blog is worth reading.

One of my favorites was applying the 30-day free trial to life habits:
<http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2005/04/30-days-to-success/>

Also found his article on timeboxing useful.

More recently, posts like <http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2008/05/how-to-be-
a-man/> don't really ring as helpful to me:

 _2\. Put your relationships second.

A man who claims his #1 commitment in life is his relationship partner (or his
family) is either too dishonest or too weak to be trusted. His loyalties are
misplaced. A man who values individuals above his own integrity is a wretch,
not a free thinker._

Just not my flavor.

------
nudge
Some very good articles on self-improvement.

Also some totally insane nonsense on spirituality and enlightenment. Which is
probably what happens to you if you make your career out of self-improvement.

The early articles are excellent, including the first article I ever saw
describing what we would now call a conversion funnel (only it was for
shareware)

------
petercooper
I read it years ago before it got too new agey and the claims of spiritualism
as fact. It was pretty good. Some great reflective articles in the pre Sivers
era (I even bought his book) but unless you're into the spiritual and new agey
stuff, there are others better worth reading who give more practical advice
nowadays. It's down to your personal taste though!

